# Rainier Dairy Items, Bridgeton, NJ



## darainier (Aug 24, 2013)

Wanted milk & cream bottles, crates, signs & other paraphernalia from Rainier's Dairy, Bridgeton, NJ, 1920s, 30s, & 40s.
 My grandfather (Herbert Rainier) owned this dairy and died when my Mom was 14.  My mom, Dorothy Ann Rainier, passed away a few years ago, and I would like to buy these items for my 6 siblings, and our children.

 Patricia M. Moore


----------



## pigeonman (Aug 27, 2013)

mrs moore,how are you making out with finding rainier items. I occasionally see items from that dairy.i will try to locate some for you. check the trift shops in your area also.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 28, 2013)

I have some extra bottles   a cream can and maybe a milk crate..


----------



## Daidebug (Mar 29, 2019)

Inot sure if u are still interested but I have a few of them


----------

